# Repairs



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 2, 2005)

What kind of results is any one having with repairs on bottles or jars. What kind of materials do you use to repair with, do you have any before and after pictures?

 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 2, 2005)

*hxtal repair*

Fixing with hxtal is tricky, it is thin when first mixed it impossible to keep it contained to the mold.
 Hxtal is one of the only epoxies that dry clear and dont yellow with age. here is a story about the bottle below. 
 I was surfing ebay and came acorss a bottle from honesdale glass works, But the top was broke off, so I bought it for $15. I had this bottle for 2 years and always had the idea I would repair it some time, but what I needed was a top to match it.
 One day while digging, Not saying where. I dug the top you see next to the bottle. drippy applie lip to.
 I ground down both ends to match up.
 this bottle is just for looks and not sale. it is embossed philadelphia XXX porter & ale backside reads: honesdale glass works pa. iron pontil base, by the way the top dug 2 years later is a perfect color match.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 2, 2005)

Now when looking at it now you can see the seam, But this is my first 2 piece repair. If I had the right tools I would have beveled both ends but opposite of each other, the top would have been inside beveled up and the bottom would have had an bevel form it's top sloping out to the bottom, so that it would have gave the top a seat to sit down on the bottom piece, and then the seam probably would have been invisible. I'm not the best, but if we put our heads together we can help each other to do repairs.


----------



## kastoo (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks great to me...I have to do the same thing my first time.  I found 2 pieces I can use.  It's a ring necked straight side coke.  I plan to use a bottle cutter.  I'd like to learn how to use heat evenly to glue the two halves and have no seam!

 http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9067

 http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9066

 http://www.glassmart.com/ebc.asp


----------

